# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  اهداف المريخ في مباراته ضد حي العرب بورتسودان في الدورة الثانية من ممتاز 2019- 2020

## عبد المنعم خليفة

*




كفرووتر/ الخرطوم / 
حقق المريخ فوزا كاسحا على السوكرتا بثلاثة اهداف دون مقابل في المباراة التي جمعت الفريقين مساء الاربعاء على ملعب بورسودان في ختام مباريات الاسبوع الحادي والعشرين لبطولة الدوري الممتاز تبادل احرازها ريشموند والسماني والتش ليرتفع المريخ بنقاطه الى 44 نقطة في المركز الاول
انطلق الشوط الاول سريعا من جانب الفريقين وحصل فيه المريخ على ثلاث ركتيات لم يستفد منهم الاحمر وفي الدقيقة الخامسة حصل المريخ على ركلة ثابتة تمر الى ضربة مرمي وحاول المريخ مجددا لكن محاولاته باءت بالفشل
ركلة جزاء مريخية
حصل المريخ على ركلة جزاء مع التش في الدقيقة 29 نفذها انطوننيو احرز منها الهدف الاول في الدقيقة 31 من الشوط الاول
وعقب الهدف شن السوكرتا طلعة هحومية على مرمي المريخ كاد ان يحرز منها هدف التعادل لولا تدخل ابوعشرين رد المريخ لكن دفاع العرب كان فطنا ويحاول المريخ اضافة هدف ثاني ويقاتل السوكرتا من اجل ادراك التعادل لينتهي الشوط الاول بهدف للمريخ
مع بداية الشوط الثاني حاول السوكرتا تعديل النتيجة لكن ابوعشرين ابعد اخطر كرات العرب ليقود منها المريخ هجمة ويحرز منها الصاوي الهدف الثاني للمريخ في الدقيقة الثالثة من الشوط الثاني ويعود السوكرتا للضغط على المريخ فيما يعتمد المريخ على الهجمات المرتدة السريعة التي لا تخلو من الخطورة.. تبادل لاعبي المريخ الكرة من لمسة واحدة للسيطرة على الملعب ويحاول السوكرتا لكن محاولاته لم تكن بالدقة المطلوبة وفي الدقيقة عشرين قاد السوكرتا هجمة شرسة ابعدها ابوعشرين لرمية تماس وفي الدقيقة 23 قاد اصحاب الارض هجمة خطيرة لكن تسديدة جياد تمر الى خارج الملعب وفي الدقيقة الخامسة والعشرين اجري المسلمي تعديلا بخروج ضياء الدين ودخول العجب ليتحسن اداء الوسط مجددا وفي الجزء الاخير كثف السوكرتا من طلعاته الهجومية الخطيرة لكن المريخ ابعد كل الكرات العرباوية وفي الدقيقة 87 احرز التش هدف ثالث للمريخ وكاد العجب ان يضيف الهدف الرابع من تسديدة قوية لينتهي اللقاء بفوز المريخ على السوكرتا بثلاثة اهداف نظيفة يرتفع بنقاطه الى 44 نقطة في المركز الاول
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشكور الزعيم منعم
ومبروك لمريخ السعد سر فرحتنا دايما
                        	*

----------

